# New Puppy - advice gratefully recieved!



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi everyone

My name is Fiona and I am writing from sunny (!) Scotland! My husband and I have just got our vizsla puppy Floyd, he is 9 weeks tomorrow. He is absolutely adorable but I'm so glad that I stumbled across this forum as I have lots of questions which I hope you will all be able to help with! 

We have a crate and after a few bad nights of leaving him in the living room, we moved him up to ur bedroom and he slept right through apart from needing out once - what a difference from all the barking/whining/howling he did the first few nights!

However, i will be going back to work next week (i only work part time so 4 hours at a time) and he will need to be in his crate when I am out of the house. I am yet to leave him on his own in the house, and worry that he will howl and bark the whole time I am out, but need to start the process ASAP - any advice on how to settle him before I disappear out would be very gratefully recieved! 

Also, he is biter, from what I have read this is common with Vizsla's, but he doesn't listen at all when we say No, or Ouch. We wonder at what age he will start to listen to our reprimands , and when we should start training him, as he seems to just want to play or sleep at the moment, and although he seems to have got 'sit', it seems like other commands may be nore difficult!

We love him to bits and want him to have a good start in life and to be a happy pup - so any help/advice gratefully received! Sorry for the long post!!


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Fiona, congrats on your new V. I was home with mine for a few days before I had to go back to work. On top of this I'm lucky because most of the time, my husband and I have different schedules. I'm working and he's at home and vice-versa. However there are times when she is at home alone. To prepare her for this time alone, I began making short trips out of the house leaving her in the crate. I started with ten minutes and moved up to the maximum time I would be gone which was basically four hours like you. I might have popped out for a shopping trip or for lunch but each time I gradually increased the time I was away. It seemed to work out well as none of my neighbors have told me that my pup howls the day away. As to the biting, I know everyone says this is a phase and it really is (but that doesn't mean it doesn't hurt!) My girl is five months old now and starting to get some adult teeth so it doesn't hurt as bad (thank goodness.) She doesn't do it as much now though and the sneak attacks (don't know if you've experienced those yet) have almost come to a standstill. Most of the time she just mouths us without biting and it really is an affectionate gesture. Her way of saying I love you and all. But when she was a younger pup and doing it all the time, a good long walk or play period with a ball or a water bottle or some other toy would get her mind on something else. Or you could try a short training session. They do learn in their own time. All dogs are different. But two to four (five minute sessions) a day seemed to work best with Tizane. Her concentration was completely shot after that. That being said once they learn commands you don't have to spend a lot of time on follow up. Except with recall when they are going through adolescence. She can't remember that one at all anymore. One thing I have learned though, If they don't do it the first time, don't plead with them three or four more times. Just put them in the position you want as you are saying the command the second time. As in "sit" (no response) Press that bottom down as you repeat it the second time. Shows them that if they don't do as you say, you will make them comply. It might sound mean but it isn't. It will make a well behaved pup and one that will listen to you the first time.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't worry too much about the biting. He's just a baby and it is a normal stage. I think most of these dogs are pretty smart so if you show firm consistent disapproval he will catch on. They like to please their owners not disappoint them but this thought process comes with maturing throughout the first year. Try to be patient and have faith that it will pass. Some of the stages Blaze went through I thought would _never_ end but he is a great dog now @ 15 months and I'm by no means the perfect owner. I have 3 young boys too so I train only as much as my schedual allows. One thing I don't let suffer though is the exercise. My God these dogs need alot! I try to take him off lead running free for at least 45 min to 1 hour daily, more if time allows. But your guy won't need those long runs for quite a while yet. Enjoy! It is fleeting this puppyhood!


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

hi

Thanks for both your replies, its great to hear other people experienced the same things!. I started with leaving him for 10 minutes this morning and went out into the garden - i thought if i left the tv on it may help, but he whined and barked for 9 of those 10 mins! i went back to the crate and quietly let him out once he was calm, as all the books have told me to do. later today i intend to try for 15 mins and actually leave he house - i hope it goes ok! Many thanks again, Fiona


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

sup vfloyd, we're both on, thats like an eclipse for this site huh ;D


----------



## Malkie1903 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi there Fiona hows the V going... We live just outside Aberdeen in Scotland and got our little girl at the weekend she was 7 weeks on Monday and a right handfully first night was a night mare but we are getting better every day she sleeps in the kitchen in her crate with a pen around her crate with a toilet and toys.... She is the same nips a lot but the puppy kong toys seem to work playing in the kitchen when she tries to nip... As for the crate thing Amber seems to sleep alot so we can leave the house when she is sleeping and she seems fine when we get back but we live in the middle of the country so nobody would tell us.. But even in the morning she goes to sleep at 00:00 and does not make a sound until 06:00 then I take her out let her do her business and play for about 30 minutes and then she is off to sleep again for another hour...

Not sure what else I can think off but If I can I will let you know


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Malkie

We are near Stirling, so not a million miles away from you! We have had a mixed day today - on the plus side I left him in his crate twice on his own while I went out for about 15 minutes each time - he howled and barked when I left but was calm and quiet when i came back so that's good. on the negative side he had a good game of attack the jumper, while I was wearing it, and no amount of telling was getting him off me, which relsulted in a hole in the jumper - arghhh! He's only started doing that the past two days, he seems to take funny turns and goes abit mad trying to nip and attacking clothes - does your V do that? Great to share experiences with others on here!


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Was the "attack the jumper" a sneak attack? Those are even more fun than the times you are aware they are going to attack you. Tizane used to hide behind anything and everything and then take a leap at us to attack the clothes we were wearing. Hopefully you won't have to play that fun game, but if you own a v, be prepared. Keep working on the crate training it does get better. If you can get Kong Stuffn' (not sure if that's the spelling) across the pond, you might try putting some on a chew to give her something to do. That way she is distracted when you leave and doesn't realize until later. If you can't get it, a bit of peanut butter might do the trick if your girl likes peanut butter. Not much though (a Tbsp, maybe.) Another thing is not to make a big fuss and tell her you'll be home soon, as that can make them anxious before you even leave.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Vfloyd, I have spent a fortune on my boys socks. He especially seemed to like my middle boy's socks and this is always while they are on his person rather than on the floor. I really should darn them but... Anyway too bad about your sweater ( that means jumper correct? - just out of curiosity is a jumper only a sweater or could it mean any type of shirt? We don't use that term in Canada.
Aside from clothes we lost a leather couch this year due to damage inflicted by Blaze. I watch Marley and me and feel better. He is worth it, many many times over.


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Sahara - thanks for the advice about the kong stuffin - may try that but we are actually doing not too bad when I leave him,yesterday I went out twice for 15 mins and this morning a whole half hour - he seemed to be fine when I got back! The jumper attack wasn't a sneak attack, it was while I was sitting on the floor playing with him and his toys - he must have thought I seemed more interesting! Can't wait for the sneak attacks though! 

Blaze - yes, a jumper is a sweater (not a shirt though!) - floyd loves socks too!! I must watch Marley and Me!!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

A word about Marley and Me, the movie is good, but you must read the book. As with any book that is made into a movie, the book is SO MUCH BETTER. You get a better insight into the events.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes I read the book first and well worth the read for dog owner or not


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Vfloyd, I got my pup 3 months ago and had all the symptoms you describe down here in Devon! My dog was exactly the same, I would say that the advice you've had here is pretty spot on but it just takes perseverance. You even get to thinking that you may have a rogue one off pup!! All I can say is that it will all come together. Mine is an absolute pleasure to be with. I was very firm with him and he now is beginning to work out right from wrong! I have also trained mine to sit and recall to a whistle which is absloutely invaluable at times. It also makes peoples heads turn in wonder when your little pup is more obedient than there 3 year old! Stick to it.

Sahara, many thanks for your advice and reassurance, sorry i haven't been in touch, I just spend as much time with my dog which is pure joy!!


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Jas 

Thanks for your reply. We are getting on abit better although the nipping/chewing on clothes isn't getting any better - worse with me if anything (not my husband tho). Floyd has moments when he sems to think i am fair game to jump at, grab on to my clothes or even arms sometimes if i try to push him back. I try to get him off me then say 'No biting' or similar and try to walk to another room (as all the books i have read tell you to do) but he follows me and keeps jumping/nipping/ barking ( when the barking starts I stare him out - another tip from a book, and a few times that has worked and he has backed down!) Did you have this problem, and if so how did you get over it (and how long does it last?!) 

Thanks!


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

yes vfloyd I had the same problem, the best thing that worked for me after the constant "No Biting" phrase was to put him in his crate for 5 mins when he started doing the same to me or visitors. After about 5 times he really got the message quickly. He obviously thinks you are easier game than your husband so you really need to let him know that your not!
I read a lot of literature that said these are very sensitive dogs and do not respond to shouting or any harsh treatment. I have to say I shout when i have to and if he really keeps playing up he gets a little clip across the back of the legs and he soon responds to that! I'm not suggesting you start beating your dog but don't be afraid to be firm with him. 
All I can say about how long it lasts is that Oscar is nearly 5 mths oldd and its all coming together, he obviously has his moments as he is just a pup but they are a lot fewer now.


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi 

Yes I think he must think i am an easy target. i have to say that whatever we are doing isnt working! He doesn't seem to listen to us at all - he is 10 weeks tho so maybe we are hoping for too much at this stage? We have a water sprayer (on the advice of our breeder) which is the only thing that seems to stop him in his tracks, but i have to say his constant barking, nipping, jumping and wanting attention are exhausting! We love him tho and will keep trying! I don't find that putting him in another room or his crate stops the barking, he still goes wild! We took him in the car last night to visit my parents and he barked the whole of the 10 minute journey there and when we got there he was so excited he was running aroung jumping up, grabbing their clothes and nipping them! We all turned our backs on him and ignored him until he calmed down, but 5 mins later he was attacking my arm again! Argghh! feeling now that i don't want to have visitors at the house until we have taught him some manners. The good news is we have signed him up for training classes but can't start for three weeks until he has had all his vacines. Did you take your V to classes, and did it help at all?


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Ah yes those were the days...In about 6 months things will be better!


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

6 months....!!!


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

10 weeks is still very very young Vfloyd, I would just hang in there. Everything you say reminds me of my time and I reckon it will be at least a month till you see any of that childmania subsiding!


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

he is still very young, you're right. I feel like we have made some progress tho and have had a good day today so far with no 'attacks' as i have started calling them!


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Vfloyd,
When my V was a young pup she would run around and bite the kids clothing on the way past. Ripped quite a few shirts. My wife was just about to murder it! However that phase will pass and you will laugh about it later (in about 6 months). My advise is go to the puppy classes. Don't be too hard on it even when you get frustrated. Try not to leave anything valuble around that it can find. Its just like having a toddler; you have to keep your eye on it all the time.

Just wait until it learns how to dig!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

dig! Purdey is ten weeks old monday and she loves diggin up the grass and eatin mud and all !whats that all about? we have though now cracked sleepin through the nights i put my t-shirt in the crate with her and put a stack of cushions with my dressin gown over it outside thust makin her think i am still there durin the night... after over a week of reduced sleep i got to the stage where i would try anything and resorted to what i did with the kids ten years ago!!!!!!!!well its workin for us so thought i would share.. just the excitement bouts to deal with now but she is a gorgeous pup and we are very lucky we have her... good luck guys!        ............


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Vfloyd, I remember last summer quite well when we got Blaze @ 9 weeks in early June. I remember thinking many times"* What have I done!!" * But couldn't admit it because I really pushed for it. I think my husband could've waited another year. But now @16 months, he is great - still a typical V mind you and still a puppy too. But chewing:gone, nipping :gone, jumping :not quite gone but getting better. Yes puppy classes are great. Gives you a sense of direction with the training. I didn't enroll till he was 6 months months, but I would think even earlier would be beneficial. Hang in there, like a baby with colic, it won't last forever. Puppyhood of a high energy breed has lots of frustrating times mixed among the joyful moments. But you'll get through it as most of us have. And this time next year, you'll say that was well worth it and you will look forward to many years with a happy dog that will keep you active, fit and young and add joy to your life every day.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: New Puppy - HELP!*

hi again guys, advice needed please!!!!!!! purdey settled in really well as I have already stated she s been home now nearly two weeks but she has regressed alittle with toilet training is this common? she always did everything outside when we took her but now we could spend twenty mins outside then two mins after coming back in she has a poo/wee on the floor. Am I expecting too much ? she has also taken to biting the children when they re playing with her I know its down to excitment but one of my kids is frightened of her now and is reluctant to have anything to do with her which is a shame as she s very loving normally, again any advice would be great!!! is it ok to use her crate as time out when she gets like this? or should it remain her "happy" place to sleep as I don t want to give her mixed messages about her crate especially as she s sleeping eight hour a night in it with no problems. she does do it to me and my husband but we can hold her til she calms. I have read through the forum so any new advice would be very gratefully recieved, 
many many thanks ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ???


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Barrel browner
I'm afraid i can't be much help with the toilet training problem, our V has been pretty good on that side of things as long as we put him outside at key times - hopefully someone else will be able to give you some good advice on that one. The biting/excitement side of things as you will have read, we have had problems with, and we have stopped our 3 year old neice playing with him for the moment, as he doesn't understand that he could hurt her with biting/scratching. Probably not the best thing as he should get used to kids, but I don't want her to get frightened of him. We have tried not to use his crate for time out, and are using the kitchen, and i think it may be working. he is terrible when we are eating, barking and jumping up on us, so we have started putting him in the kitchen and he is getting the message.
I'm a novice too so can't really provide much advice, but there are alot of others on here with great experience who i'm sure will be able to offer advice. Good luck!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

many thanks for that vfloyd, I didnt mention earlier that she s had her last injection and was chipped a few days ago so maybe all that is makin her feel alittle crankie plus she s nosey so shes probably fed up in the same surroundings! who knows, she can go out soon so that might help  
thanks 
claire


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

hi claire

floyd will get his 2nd injection on friday then a week after we can take him out. we are looking forward to it, but i have been practising with him on his lead, with treats, trying to get him to stop chewing the lead, stop barking at me because of the treat and stop jumping madly....!! Have you tried with the lead yet?

Do you - or anyone else who may read this, have any tips?

Many thanks

Fiona


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

yes i ve put Purdey on the lead just by pure chance as with all the wet weather we had just after we got her our back garden was water logged, so i put the lead on and took her to the front lawn which was better. she was pretty good from the start and it s got her used to the sounds of passing cars so hopefully our first "walkies" will be a pleasent one! . 
best regards 
Claire


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

wow, that sounds great floyd seems to be fighting against it! We will need to have lots more practice in the next 10 days!


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Barrell Owner : re: your comment # 23: I would not worry too much about using the crate as time out . I also have kids the youngest being 4 at the time of new puppy . I would put him in his crate if the boys got him too "ramped up" -fairly often out of pure necessity when Blaze was a young pup. I worried time because of the "make the crate a happy place " mantra. But I looked at it as his sanctuary away from overwhelming attention from the kids . I would always use a calm, affectionate voice (whatever I was feeling inside!) and give him a favorite treat as soon as he was in. Now at 16 months of age I pretty much only use the crate when I leave him home alone . But he goes in without complaint and seems content with the knowledge that I always return. All the best!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

many thanks Blaze i have put her in the crate this mornin for time out and totally ignored her. she was nt traumatised by it so fingers crossed- will work a treat. my kids are 10/11 so are at an age to know when to leave her alone thankgoodness but my son is still reluctant to play and interact with her once she calms, shame. as for the house training problem imentioned i think i have cracked it. i was going through litres of disenfectant for the wood floors twice a day for cleaning and more when she had an accident but a friend told me to use biological washing powder. HEY PRESTO!!!!!! yesterday was the first day with NO accidents, she even took of outside by herself when she wanted to go!!!  WILL KEEP YOU POSTED IF IT WAS JUST A FLUKE! 
kind regards
Claire ;D


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Claire ,
That's good to hear. I read your comments and I smile with reminiscence of last summer where we were @ the same stage. I feel it's a lot like having the first baby do you? Where you second guess yourself all the time and wonder if you are doing the right thing; reading all the books etc. But by child two or three you wonder what was the big deal ! Similarly with our V's, I also think that, like childrearing, you read the books, listen to others advice but in the end you do what works for you and your family. And as long as we have reasonably good common parenting sense our V's and kids do just fine. 
Carolyn 
p.s. they really are like another child tho' aren't they!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

hi carolyn
yes just like havin another child! at least purdey sleeps eight hours a night which is something my kids didn t do for a long time!!!!!!!!!!! :  
its great to here other people who have come through the other side still sane and with fabulous vizsla s. 
keep up the great advice, for a novice like myself you keep us going. ;D
many thanks
claire x


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes, Dogs sleep thru the night faster than babies! You are doing great with the toilet training by the sounds of it. I seem to recall it took alot longer for Blaze than I anticipated - but that stage is history now and his potty habits are perfect! The biggest issue once they get past the "infant" phase of puppy hood is the exercise. I had to make it top priority . Among the 101 little things that are on my mind everyday with a household of 3 boys one of my foremost thoughts is how to work in Blaze's run. I don't think most young V's can miss a day of exercise without the owner having to deal with the result of pent up energy! A friend has a yellow lab that is not yet a year and he is content to skip a daily walk or two and is fine. _Not_ Blaze - I either run with him or find one of our off lead running spaces every day. ( - wish my town had a dog park!) But hey, that is one of the benefits of a high energy dog , they'll keep you active. I used to love golf but now I look forward to when our 18 hole course closes in late October so Blaze and I can use it again. He loves it up there and I just leisurely walk from hole to hole while he runs like mad for an hour or more!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

hi Carolyn
I am guessing you don t live in the uk as our timing is always different????? ; ???I will have to look into "dog parks" as I don't think we have them in the uk but might be wrong..... I wonder if Purdey will prefer swings or slide????? :   : ha ha only joking! what a great idea!
Yes exercise was one of the key issues to why we got Purdey.I want to take her running with me as my husband is very safety/security minded (it s his job) and is not happy with me doing it alone. Purdey is allowed out on monday which I think will do alot for her frustration/excitement. a good walk will tire her better than a play as this just excites her more..any suggestions on how to build up the time and length of walk so one day she can start running? and at what age do you think she will be when she could cope with 5m approx. I ve been told you ve got to be careful of they're hips and bones while young but until when 6 /12 months? 
any suggestions gratefully received as always
Claire x


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Claire I live in the most easterly province of Canada, Newfoundland -where the population of vizslas is quite low! About the running. I started a little trail running with Blaze at around 4 months and road running about 8 months. This was too early so I stopped the road running when I became more informed about the potential damage to joints.I was conservative in that it was only 30 minutes and at my pace he was only doing a fast trot rather than a gallop. But I thought it best to delay lest risk any damage to those joints. That's when I started taking him to whatever wide open spaces for off lead runs within reasonable driving distance because I rationalized that even at his top speed , a golf course or field the surface was forgiving to his joints. I guess I was a bit hasty on taking him running because I needed to tire him out and sometimes I didn't have time for an hour long walk plus i'd rather jog or run than walk myself mostly!. Anyway, the guidelines differ but I've read anywhere from 12 to 18 months thery should not do any amount of road running. I take him now for 5 - 7 km runs (30 -40 min), and not everyday because I'll mix it up with trail walking /running. He's in good shape! That said walking a puppy from a young age on lead is good because it is good to have them trained to walk "politely"on leash. Requires alot of reinforcement though, as Blaze will still tend to try to pull me when starting out on a walk so i'm still correcting him on walks. An ongoing thing this training stuff ... 
Are you in the UK? Seems like quite a few uk members on this site.
take care.
carolyn


barrel said:


> hi Carolyn
> I am guessing you don t live in the uk as our timing is always different????? ; ???I will have to look into "dog parks" as I don't think we have them in the uk but might be wrong..... I wonder if Purdey will prefer swings or slide????? :   : ha ha only joking! what a great idea!
> Yes exercise was one of the key issues to why we got Purdey.I want to take her running with me as my husband is very safety/security minded (it s his job) and is not happy with me doing it alone. Purdey is allowed out on monday which I think will do alot for her frustration/excitement. a good walk will tire her better than a play as this just excites her more..any suggestions on how to build up the time and length of walk so one day she can start running? and at what age do you think she will be when she could cope with 5m approx. I ve been told you ve got to be careful of they're hips and bones while young but until when 6 /12 months?
> any suggestions gratefully received as always
> Claire x


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi again thanks for great advice as usual. Yes we live in the UK and nobody knows anything about dog parks which is a shame... .On a positive point though we live in Devon which has beaches, moors and plenty of countryside so Purdey will be spoilt for walks/runs. can t wait to take her out on Monday. will let you know how she goes.
Claire


----------



## Baileysmama08 (Aug 11, 2009)

He may cry.. Bailey used to when I left the house and I would sit outside the window and wait for him to stop lol. If he is not used to being left alone, teach him you will come home. This worked for me. 

I caged Bailey when we leave the house. When we were teaching him we would come home, we put him in the cage and told him 'Okay Bailey I will be right back okay, I'll be right back' and we would leave for 30 min, come home and open the door and say 'Bailey Mama's home'. It worked, and he has been fine. I still tell him goodbye, I still same I am home, its a way of letting him know, I will be back.

As for the biting, you made me have a flash back to the many shirts I lost do to his biting. We tried everything to screaming like he hurt us, to spraying him with a bottle, and when he would do that putting a toy in his mouth instead. Slowly all of that helped and he stopped... your puppy will grow out of it


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Baileysmama, thanks for your reply. We are doing ok on leaving him in his crate - he barks when we leave but usually he is asleep when i come back - a few times he is barking when i get back, but not sure if he has barked the whole time or just started when i get back! As for the biting we are slowly getting him out of it, altho he has his moments! He is now worse with my husband, but i think it is because Bryan is more forceful with him, and trys to get him to stop by saying no, and pushing him off, whereas i have started to just walk away when he starts the biting, or if it is my trouser legs when i am walking I will just stand still and he soon gets bored. Floyd has taken to barking loudly at Bryan too - confrontation, or just wanting attention from him, i'm not sure. any tips on training him out of this (it is quite annoying!!)


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Having just read everyones messages I now realise how lucky we've been, we got Scooby at 10 wks and he slept through the night from day one and we've never had an 'accident' in the house (don't want to sound like I'm gloating) as for the biting issue I've got 2 boys aged 5 and 6 and he used to have a nibble or two but i told them if he bit them to say 'NO' and give him one of his toys to bite and again not sure if we were just lucky but it seemed to work. Training him was a different issue he thought (and still does) that every thing and everyone was there to love and play with him(weather they wanted it or not) and as for recall ( if he was playing or running towards another dog or person)forget it !!!! He was great if it was just us but any other time a complete nightmare! I posted a request for help on this forum and got some great replies with good ideas but non worked I was pulling my hair out, and then at 6 months ( that magical age ) every thing seemed to click, he comes back 99% of the time playing or not, and is a pleasure to take out so please stick with it its worth it the advise does work!!! Scooby is 8 months tomorrow


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes, the recall is the toughest and doesn't get cemented with them as quickly as most of us need . Blaze is 16 months now and when coming off a free lead time he will come most of the time or if I am close to him I just say"wait" in a "don't you dare move! " low tone of voice and he stays put until I come to him to put him back on leash. He is very much like a toddler at a playground. They now it's time to go home but will try to conn you out of it.  Most trainin=g issues have been put to rest by now in our case., I stressed terribly over some things like toilet training , recall, etc. but it does come together with time and consistency. And
I don't have as much time to train as would be the ideal - as I have young kids to raise also! But take heart owners of young puppies it _*Will come together*_


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Am trying to get my energy level up yet stay centered in a "zen" state of mind as we are picking up our baby girl in *10 more days*! I'm sure through all the ups and downs the day will come when all will finally click into place 
and she will grow into the beautiful well behaved V I envision!


----------

